# Bruxing Question...



## Jenk (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm curious to know when/where your bun(nies)are when it/they typically brux (i.e., are they stretched out, looking all relaxed, etc.)?

Thanks,

Jenk


----------



## JimD (Sep 11, 2008)

I thought bruxing meant "grinding one's teeth".

Anywhos....

MooShu only looks comfortable when she's in her cage laying on her blankie and leaning against her litter pan.
The other buns don't seem to have a preference where they flop.


----------



## Jenk (Sep 11, 2008)

*JimD wrote: *


> I thought bruxing meant "grinding one's teeth".


It still does, last time I checked.  

I've a hard time telling the difference between bruxing and genuine tooth-grinding (i.e., a sign of pain). I'm just wondering when other people's bunners typically brux (e.g., while they're vegging out, right after they've drank water, etc.).


----------



## JimD (Sep 11, 2008)

I've found the most apparent difference between teeth grinding (pain) and tooth purring (happybun), is posture.

When they're in pain and grinding their teeth, they are usually hunched up or showing other signs of discomfort (changing postions a lot, straining to pee or poop, etc.)

Mine only tooth purr when they are getting that special nose/ear/cheek rub or scratch.


----------



## Jenk (Sep 11, 2008)

My girls will grind their teeth when they're lying down (stretched out or in the "loaf" position). I'm guessing that they're bruxing, since these are "normal" body positions. 

Zoe also bruxes after drinking water (like she's rinsing her mouth more thoroughly). Emma, on the other hand, bruxes while lying stretched out. She also tooth-purrs a lot when receiving a nice massage or petting session.


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Sep 11, 2008)

For mine it's always the bunny loaf position. They could be loafing by themselves or if I pet them on the head, they often get into the loaf position. While in bunny loafs I've seen their mouths move around ever so slightly so I assume they are bruxing.

Of course Billy will do his thing where he looks like he's talking, which could also be mistaken for tooth grinding. In reality he's just sticking his tongue out at me repeatedly


----------



## Jenk (Sep 11, 2008)

*Little Bay Poo wrote: *


> Of course Billy will do his thing where he looks like he's talking, which could also be mistaken for tooth grinding. In reality he's just sticking his tongue out at me repeatedly.


Why do I not doubt that idea? Billy's so dang cute :hearts: but also has a naughty glint in his eye. (I still want to nap him, tho.... I'm not off-put by bunny naughtiness.)


----------



## JimD (Sep 11, 2008)

*Little Bay Poo wrote: *


> Of course Billy will do his thing where he looks like he's talking,


Chiipy does that too.
I've got a video of it somewhere.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Sep 17, 2008)

When Slatey is laying on the bed while I'm petting him, I can get down really low and rest my chin on top of his head. If I start grinding my teeth, he starts to tooth-purr too, almost immediately.

I guess I'm trying to tell him that I am happy to be with him too. He gets my message, or is trying to reassure that crazy person who feeds him.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 18, 2008)

There is a difference between purring and bruxing. Bruxing, I've always seen while sitting up. I've seen purring laying down, but haven't heard that often (only my second bun did that).


----------

